
Rare King James Bible First Edition Discovered at Drew University - diodorus
http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/12/04/rare-king-james-bible-first-edition-discovered-at-drew-university/?module=WatchingPortal&region=c-column-middle-span-region&pgType=Homepage&action=click&mediaId=wide&state=standard&contentPlacement=3&version=internal&contentCollection=artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com&contentId=http%3A%2F%2Fartsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com%2F2015%2F12%2F04%2Frare-king-james-bible-first-edition-discovered-at-drew-university
======
Shivetya
I guess I am more excited by the idea they have so many books that are not
currently cataloged. There to be thousands of similar collections around the
world. How much history do we miss out on simply because it now collects dust,
the tech is there all we are missing is the need and money

~~~
backtoyoujim
It is speeding up with digital storage.

Who knows what those Zip drives has on them?

~~~
greglindahl
Well, since magnetic media has a very finite lifetime, you don't have much
longer to worry about Zip disks -- they'll all be unreadable soon.

Which brings me to another fun story. My girlfriend runs a book conservation
lab, and she was wondering if she should try to read the bits on a floppy disk
associated with a book on numerical methods -- it costs $$ to try to read the
disk, and given the age, it was unlikely to work. I know one of the book
authors, so I told her I likely could probably find a copy of the software on
the Internet, if she found some pages that listed the names of the software
functions. Turned out that it was a copy of LAPACK, which is available at
NETLIB. Only one checkin to the code since the book was published in 1986...

